# Rabbit Hunting



## outdoorsjim (Jan 21, 2013)

02.03.13 
Sunday rabbit hunting with the pooch. She did good. Anyone else get out there


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

I got out but saw nada. I don't have a pooch though. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. :lol:


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Glad to see someone have better luck then me. I was out Sunday with the hawk but no luck. Never even seen one. Even had my kids stomping around trying to help get something going.


----------



## outdoorsjim (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool. Always good to get out though


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

My new pup is so small she would get her butt kicked by a bunny.
Justin, you and I are going to run her legs off this coming fall.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep 6 of us made it out Sunday for the Annual Super Bowl Rabbit Hunt. We hunt with traditional archery and no dogs so once again this year we went without shooting a rabbit. We hit 2 diff properties, the first we pushed 12+ rabbits in less that 2 hours and the next we saw 5 or 6 in a about an hour. Great conditions with a little fresh snow and temps in the teens, perfect for a lot of walking.


----------

